# Irish Draught Stallions.



## sare_bear (3 January 2016)

Hi.

I am trying to produce a shortlist of ID stallions for my mare in Ireland. Ever time I find one I like, it is either sold out of the country or deceased!! Not doing very well. I am looking for a performance stallion to put with a light weight mare 15.3hh. She produces horses larger than herself and looking at the progeny to keep and be for eventing / show jumping, unlikely to jump more than 1.10m / 1.15m.

The mare is very willing, but sensitive so need something with a lovely temperament. Improvement wise, would like good feet, and a good canter and a scopey jump with a good back end action. Prefer not too straight shoulder, but can be slightly on the upright side. Do not want something too big so was looking at max 16.2 hh, which is causing a problem.

On my list was:

Creevagh Grey Rebel - This was my decision made, but found out sadly deceased.
Gortfree Hero - Way too big, so was looking at Gortfree Lakeside Lad. Obviously young and has no progeny. When you read his grading sheet it sounds uninspiring. Has anyone seen him?
Sir Rivie / Come T - Deceased.
I like both Cappa Cochise and Cappa Cassanover, but they don't seem to have competed and not sure if will produce more of a show horse / working hunter. Also cant find their stallion inspection report. Any thoughts?
That's where I hit a dead end... Any others that fit the bill. Thanks.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 January 2016)

Avanti Amorous Archie is the horse you need.

AI with chilled semen.  Top quality and ships well.  Rita Jennings is the most professional lady you will do business with and the stallion produces top quality stock.


----------



## sare_bear (3 January 2016)

Have seen him in the UK and is lovely, but thought he would be too big? Is he producing performance horses as well as show stock? Take it she can ship chilled to Ireland?
Also like Cos me is black and the Philanderer (part ID). Seems crazy to be shipping semen from UK when in the home of the ID!!?


----------



## OldIrish (4 January 2016)

Moylough Bouncer. Son of the famous Grange Bouncer, now dead. Like his father he is producing athletic type foals which would suit you I would think.


----------



## sallyf (4 January 2016)

sare_bear said:



			Hi.

I am trying to produce a shortlist of ID stallions for my mare in Ireland. Ever time I find one I like, it is either sold out of the country or deceased!! Not doing very well. I am looking for a performance stallion to put with a light weight mare 15.3hh. She produces horses larger than herself and looking at the progeny to keep and be for eventing / show jumping, unlikely to jump more than 1.10m / 1.15m.

The mare is very willing, but sensitive so need something with a lovely temperament. Improvement wise, would like good feet, and a good canter and a scopey jump with a good back end action. Prefer not too straight shoulder, but can be slightly on the upright side. Do not want something too big so was looking at max 16.2 hh, which is causing a problem.

On my list was:

Creevagh Grey Rebel - This was my decision made, but found out sadly deceased.
Gortfree Hero - Way too big, so was looking at Gortfree Lakeside Lad. Obviously young and has no progeny. When you read his grading sheet it sounds uninspiring. Has anyone seen him?
Sir Rivie / Come T - Deceased.
I like both Cappa Cochise and Cappa Cassanover, but they don't seem to have competed and not sure if will produce more of a show horse / working hunter. Also cant find their stallion inspection report. Any thoughts?
That's where I hit a dead end... Any others that fit the bill. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Is the mare based in northern or southern Ireland.
If she is in Northern Ireland you can have semen shipped in from any of the UK based Irish Draught stallions.
If she is in southern Ireland you are restricted to Irish based stallions or ones in EU approved centres or frozen semen.
I believe there is frozen semen from a number of UK stallions over in Ireland like Balinmore Irish Rebel


----------



## ritajennings (4 January 2016)

Sare bear I have PMed you


----------



## sare_bear (4 January 2016)

Hi Sally. Thanks for your reply. I am unfortunately in the south of the south, so would have to move her to stud in NI to obtain chilled semen?? I have used frozen semen before, but it would be easier to use chilled if possible. Seems such a shame that so many of the lovely performance / SJ Irish draughts are no longer around or seem to be too big for this mare.


----------



## sare_bear (4 January 2016)

OldIrish said:



			Moylough Bouncer. Son of the famous Grange Bouncer, now dead. Like his father he is producing athletic type foals which would suit you I would think.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, he is what I am after, but in a smaller package. Think he would be too big for this mare, especially as she throws big foals. Hence, me deciding on Creevagh grey rebel. Any other suggestion?. I don't like his son Darrah Moylough Vision for this mare, as he is too light in the barrel and looks quite feisty to jump.


----------



## JanetGeorge (4 January 2016)

sare_bear said:



			Have seen him in the UK and is lovely, but thought he would be too big? Is he producing performance horses as well as show stock? Take it she can ship chilled to Ireland?
		
Click to expand...

Archie doesn't throw unduly big horses.  I've bred a LOT by him in the past 7 years - mainly from daughters of my big, old boy Lady's Tralee Raj (now HE threw some big stock!)

But Archie seems to throw to dam's size - one 16.1  mare has had 3 by him which are now 5 or more - all fillies and about 16.1.  Same mare had one by Kensons  Aragorn (who was much smaller than  Archie) - it ended up 16.1 - and she's had 2 by my little Indigo Pure Arrogance (who is about 16.1) and neither of them look like being bigger - nor does her this year's filly by Archie.  Most of the Archie babes I have  sold have gone on to competition (especially dressage) rather than  showing.  Although they'd do just as well at that - and jumping too!

There WERE some fantasic stallions in Ireland.  On the ones I've seen graded more recently, quality (or judgement) appears to be  somewhat lacking.


----------



## gunnergundog (4 January 2016)

Cos Me Is Black gets my vote - amazing versatility, most fantastic temperament and operates in the hunting field over big hedges!  Have a look at Bruce's facebook page if you haven't already!


----------



## sallyf (4 January 2016)

sallyf said:



			Is the mare based in northern or southern Ireland.
If she is in Northern Ireland you can have semen shipped in from any of the UK based Irish Draught stallions.
If she is in southern Ireland you are restricted to Irish based stallions or ones in EU approved centres or frozen semen.
I believe there is frozen semen from a number of UK stallions over in Ireland like Balinmore Irish Rebel
		
Click to expand...

Yes if you want to use chilled from a majority of UK based ID's the simple solution would be to move her to a stud in Northern Ireland  otherwise you are restricted to ones based in an EU centre of which there aren't many.


----------



## sare_bear (11 January 2016)

Thanks Janet. That is definitely food for thought, re Archie's progeny. Yes have to agree that sadly the more old fashioned, yet still athletic, Irish Draughts are hard to find now. So many of the grading results are so borderline and uninspiring? Is this typical or just the type of stallions being presented over the last few years?


----------



## spacefaer (11 January 2016)

I've got a 16hh gelding by Coille Mor Pride who has a really good temperament and a great jump.

http://www.lawrencetown.com/act/stallions.htm


----------



## paddi22 (11 January 2016)

Ashlingm is a poster here who is an expert on draught stallions!


----------



## ashlingm (12 January 2016)

Hey,

I couldn't agree more with you about the ID's becoming very "modern" and losing their typical draughtyness and chunkiness. There are a few draught stallions around now that are indistinguishable from some ISH stallions  I think this is partly due to the stallion inspectors favouring a lighter type rather than lack of traditional draughts.  Stupid in my opinion - if I want an ISH I'd pick an ISH, people tend to like draught because they have a bit of bone! Grrr! 

Anyway, having seen Gortfree Lakeside Lad in the flesh I can say he is absolutely stunning and pretty quiet. I would recommend him! As you say he has no progeny competing yet so time will tell! Last year was his first year to compete at the RDS and he came 4th out of a very(!) strong class of 15. An amazing feat for a 3 year old! I'd say we will see him out competing under saddle this year.

His sire Gortfree Hero is a gentleman and the most quiet stallion I have ever met ... and yet talented enough to win in the Dublin Horse Show (twice!) and is a grade A showjumper jumping 1.30m. This video portrays him perfectly - surrounded by people and kids, bonfire with loads of smoke...and hes just happy to be standing there getting fed carrots  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMystgVs9Jk


As for smaller stallions there are a few to choose from... 

Harkaway Lionhawk is a 15.3 grey that was bred in the USA and imported back. He's a lovely compact stallion! He was inspected in 2004 as a 3 year old and received 274 out of a possible 300 including 48 out of 50 for athleticism and 20 out of 20 for temperament. One of his progeny was purchased by a 4* eventer. 

Creevagh Grey Rebel (which I see you already like!) is a 16.1 grey by Huntingfield Rebel. He has over 270 SJI points and has competed up to 1.20m. Some of his progeny also compete successfully at SJI. 

Keamore Diamond Clover is 16.1 and standing in Wicklow (so might be handy if you want to have a look at him!). He has a gold merit for jumping. He has nearly 300 SJI points and has competed up to 1.30m. Don't know much about his progeny though! 

Welcome Emperor is a 16.1 or 2 by Welcome Flagmount. He has a silver merit for jumping and has jumped to 1.20m. Again I don't hear much about his progeny. 

Cappa Cassanova is worth checking out. He's 16.2 so spot on for your height limit! He has a fabulous competition record and has won all around him! He has won working hunter, showing and side saddle classes and has also won the stallion class at the RDS 3 times. He has also competed successfully at 1.30m level. I haven't seen much of his stock on the ground bar in a few young horse (inhand) classes at Agri shows.


----------



## ashlingm (12 January 2016)

paddi22 said:



			Ashlingm is a poster here who is an expert on draught stallions!
		
Click to expand...

Awww, thanks!


----------

